
Learn Datalog Today - tosh
http://www.learndatalogtoday.org
======
zmonx
_Datalog is a declarative database query language with roots in logic
programming._

That's right, and even more holds: Syntactically, Datalog is a _proper subset_
of Prolog!

~~~
iso-8859-1
In this tutorial, they use EDN, which is a subset of Clojure data instead.

~~~
zmonx
Yes, I noticed. That's a very significant departure from Datalog syntax.

"Learn Datalog Today", and learn something else from this tutorial!

------
previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6171722)

~~~
OJFord
Is this a bot? Pretty good idea.

------
jwr
If you are wondering why you would want to dive in, let me offer another good
reason: there is Datascript
([https://github.com/tonsky/datascript](https://github.com/tonsky/datascript)),
which puts a good subset of Datalog inside your client-side browser app.

I found it very useful for dealing with relational data in browser apps.

------
hdhzy
This seems like a really interesting page, unfortunately it's currently hard
to consume on a smartphone: no mobile view and not possible to enable Reader
Mode even on Firefox for Android :(

~~~
Arcsech
To be fair, a big part of this page is the interactive exercises, which would
be a nightmare to try to do on mobile anyway. So I can see why being
compatible with mobile wasn't a big concern.

~~~
hdhzy
Well reading about this non interactively is still better than, well, not
reading at all. I have vivid imagination!

